# Simiron Epoxy



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Simiron Epoxy has been my go to epoxy this year. I was using Corotech. Between the smell and cure time it wasn't the best for a garage floor. it held up great other wise. Simiron smells more like a latex paint. Very easy if you need to mix a half gallon. This product was invented be an ex painter. I have no clue as to where it can be bought at except around my area. Johnson paints.

Color flakes/chips I use Torgino.
Metallics either Torginol or Simiron.


----------

